# Feeding machines disgust me, how about you?



## Tina (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm disgusted by feeding machines and the mindset that goes along with them. Seeing the way they and the feedee are talked about in such discussions seems so anti-social, anti-woman, and actually inhuman. So, I cannot help but wonder what kind of individual thinks it's okay to want to hook what is called by some an 'end user' (or feedee) up to a machine that force feeds a person. I think that especially since the intended objects (and I mean that literally) of such activities are usually women, it's a very misogynist activity. I feel that said objects are nothing but a means to an ejaculatory end for the guys (it's usually, by and large guys who want to do this, from what I've seen) who want to either fantasize about it or actually _do_ it.

Personally, it sickens me. As a fat woman, how does seeing this stuff here make you feel?


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 14, 2011)

To put it bluntly (and a bit crudely) it just reminds me that there are men out there who see us as nothing more than a package of holes and rolls to be used for their gratification.

Tracy


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 14, 2011)

It pisses me off. We are not objects to be used at their discretions, despite what some of them seem to think.

It's no wonder that so many of us hold FAs, especially feeders, in such low esteem. Some of them are just so wacky as to tarnish the whole bunch.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

Eh. I'm a bit on the fence. I think it's ridiculous and lame and creepy but then, I think the same about a guy who fantasizes about just such a machine. I don't feel threatened by it, b/c I can't imagine a world in which I'd give any such guy the time of day. Like I've said before, they usually can't hide their freak flag, so it's pretty obvious that you want to avoid them with a 10 ft pole early on. Since dating, etc., can be such a crapshoot, it's great that some people come with red flags pre-sewn onto their clothing: AVOID ME! AVOID ME! AVOID ME! We can't change it, so we can at least look for the benefits.

Now, on a different and meta plane, this sort of shit is deeply troubling. But human sexuality and fetish behavior aren't very well understood and I don't know if i can blame someone for a weird quirk. But i certainly think some things in life are 'thinkers' and others are 'talkers' and this one is definitely a 'thinker.' 

Someone here once posted a controversial thought that stated that fetish is actually an attempt to distance one person from the object of one's lust or perhaps just one person from another. That the fetishists sexuality/psyche was so troubled that it actually couldn't engage with people normally, as people. Call it a defense mechanism or avoidance tactic or evidence of sociopathology or something. That it wasn't about highlighting and celebrating a specific feature or act, but about creating so much white noise, so much smoke and mirror action, that humanity was taken out of the interpersonal interaction completely. It's tough for some people to look at others as human. But they still want to have an orgasm. What's a person to do?

I don't know where anyone stands on that thought, but I know I've been forced to examine it ever since that poster brought it up. I can certainly see some parallels.


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2011)

That makes sense, Jes. It's very much does seem like the fetish is a wall between the person and the 'partner' even in the de-humanizing language that is used.

I've done some research on porn and sex addiction and often addicts are people who have little socialization and who feel akward socially and sexually, so they turn to porn because it's easier than having a relationship; easier than going through the discomfort of dealing with a real human being, her needs, her feelings, etc. Much easier to wank to photos. When I see posts about feederism, and especially force-feeding and the more violent, anti-social stuff, it reminds me of that in a way -- beyond how twisted psychologicallly the person may, or may not, be.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 14, 2011)

I find it disturbing that the mods' main concern is the presence of snark in such a thread and NOT the fact that it contains, essentially, a blueprint for how to potentially cause great bodily harm to another human being.

Once the conversation began describing how to build hydraulic pumps and intubate so-called "end users," it crossed over the line from fantasy to something possibly dangerous.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 14, 2011)

Stupid human tricks like this seem to be the thing to do when you're young and in college. Beer bongs and the like are one of those disgusting rites of passage in some circles that become it's own sporting attraction. Some folks live for this kind of thing. Like anything else, it's all fun and games till someone loses an eye. When the intricacies of a hypothetical machine become more readily understandable than the basic laws of human biology I'd say there's a problem.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not a fat woman, so I hope I'm not intruding.

Fantasies are one thing. The average person can separate fantasy from reality. When someone wants to make their dark and disturbing fantasies real is where the squick comes in. That thread is highly disturbing, and the mindset behind it is beyond disturbing.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'm not a fat woman .


don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> don't sell yourself short!



Plus the whole fat woman thing can be changed, ya know. . .


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2011)

*I'm really not wanting to refer to that thread*, which has been moderated and therefore cannot really be discussed here without having this thread moderated, but rather the general idea itself.

I think this applies to every fat woman and certainly ones who post here, because it is us who are the targets for such fantasies and in some cases, realities. So if not in the threads that are being directly protected, I feel we have a right to have a voice about this and say how we feel.

Lilly, I don't see it *necessarily* as so innocent. People will say, "oh, it's just fantasy," and for most it is, but some of the more extreme crimes against others likely started as fantasy, too. 

And Drommond, you're welcome in this discussion, as area all males, as long as it's respectful posting and not pro-feeder blather. 

*Pro-feeder rhetoric is not welcome here; there are the rest of the boards for that crap.*


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> don't sell yourself short!



I'm fat and have boobs, so I'm halfway there.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 14, 2011)

Cooking and eating are pleasurable social experiences which fat people have every right to enjoy. However, the force feeding thing is a completely different animal. Force feeding isn't a pleasurable social experience -- its not even social -- it's text book sociopathic behavior. 

I have no problem with purely sexual relationships between consenting adults. But I draw the line at relationships the end game of which is the physical incapacitation or even death of the feedee. A feeder (guy or girl) who wants to feed his/her feedee into a state of profound disability (i.e. immobility) is truly a sick puppy.

If your current partner is too thin break up with her/him and find a larger off-the-rack fatty. This is much more ethical than trying to destroy the health of your present partner.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 14, 2011)

Tina said:


> And Drommond, you're welcome in this discussion, as area all males, as long as it's respectful posting and not pro-feeder blather.



i have only one question:
supposing a female wants to build the machine and use it on herself, for herself? would that then still be considered "_a very misogynist activity_?"


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, that was a quick way to make a girl sick, kinda wish I hadn't gone in there. Gatta agree, they disgust me. The day someone wants to hook me up to one I'ma tell 'em "You first..." and probably run.

Disconnectedsmile - I think the big thing here is forced feeding, doing it to yourself is... just eating rapidly via liquid, go go milkshakes? I think a big detail is that the feeder has control of the stop and go, if she's doing it to herself she's still in control.


----------



## penguin (Sep 14, 2011)

They don't disgust me, but it's not anything that interests me. I suppose there's a control and dehumanising aspect to the idea of those machines, so I can understand that part of it. Reducing the feedee to essentially a gaining machine, I don't get. It seems to completely remove the person from the process, almost like just filling a flat tyre with air. Blow it up to the desired size and then you can use it.

Everyone has their kinks and fantasies are great, but that's not an area I'm interested in and I won't get involved with someone who looks at me as a device to inflate.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 14, 2011)

The reasons this thread has been closed.

1) It is a reactionary thread to one on another board.
2) Threads in this forum can be designated BBW or for all, no other designations such as only those with specific opinions can participate. 
3) Parts of Dimensions are about fantasy and that is what it is fantasy, no matter what others feel, it is fantasy. 
4) Using materiel out of other parts of the board to make broad statements, accusations, and instigate this type of thread is inappropriate for this forum. 
5) The topic of this thread is not about BBWs and BBWs bonding, it is an "Anti" something else thread. Not what this forum is about. 
6) Disliking something is fine, not participating in something you do not like is your choice, vilifying anyone who does like it is not what this sub-forum is about. 


You can expect this thread to remain closed, cleaned up, edited and as appropriate other moderator action will be taken. Any other threads like it that show up in the BBW forum will come to the same fate. If you do not appreciate that type of fantasy please stay away from those threads.


----------

